# PS3 usernames?



## Aquin (Dec 23, 2006)

For those of you who have the PS3, post your usernames so we can add to eachothers buddy lists! List games you have for it if you want here as well.

Im still thinking of a good name i can use simltaniously with my human and furry buddies. If your curious to know what it is now, just pm me. 

List of games i have: (tbu)
Ridge Racer 7


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 23, 2006)

Man , i wish i aint getting one for months


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 23, 2006)

People actually play the PS3? I thought they just get traded around eBay and stuff.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Dec 23, 2006)

PS3? What is this PS3 thing you speak of? What? A games console you say?! NO WAY! Seriously?!?! I thought it was just an expensive accessory for poser hack "trendy" black wanna-bee rappers and "homies"... I didnt know it could play games!


----------



## Evangeline (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh you mean the $600 paperweight


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 24, 2006)

$800-$1000 in Australia.


----------



## Lekko (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine's Lekko.  Motorstorm demo kicks ass.  Also try out the GT5 demo, not to mention resistance.  Good games are comming, but there's still plenty of PS2 games I have yet to finish.

I can't wait for a new sexy ratchet to come out, and sly~


----------



## Evangeline (Dec 29, 2006)

I heard that they're having a lot of trouble with the backwards capability on the PS3 not to mention it overheats quickly.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 29, 2006)

Remember, the CEO of Sony wants you to work hard to achieve the right to deserve this system.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

You'll probably be able to get a better list of PS3 usernames in about 2 years... when the PS3 doesn't cost an arm and a leg, and actually has more than 2-3 system-exclusive games worth buying that aren't already on the 360.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 31, 2006)

Im sick of people being hard on the PS3 , if you dont like it dont comment.


----------



## DragonRift (Dec 31, 2006)

Cozmo said:
			
		

> Im sick of people being hard on the PS3 , if you dont like it dont comment.



It's not that they don't LIKE it.  Most of them are just disgusted in Sony, for chugging out such a ness, and not thinking of the gamers first.  Most of the people who bash the PS3, originally wanted one to begin with.  But $600 for shoddy PS2 playback, almost no killer-apps until late next year, and your usual gen-1 hardware failures?  Not to mention Sony losing exclusives left and right.... Not too long ago, they lost exclusivity with *Virtua Fighter*, and Konami is trying to force Hideo Kojima into making a 360 version of *Metal Gear Solid 4*...

We'll pass.  Once the price goes down by at LEAST $200, and a respectable library has finally been built, you'll be seeing alot more PS3 owners for sure.


----------



## Evangeline (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> Cozmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, I mean why get a $600 dollar system when I can keep my Xbox 360 and still play Assassin's Creed, and GTA IV when they come out.


----------



## Aquin (Dec 31, 2006)

Evangeline said:
			
		

> DragonRift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can stop messing up my topic and get back ON topic now please, thank you. I mearly wanted to ask people who had the system and what their username was, not start a flamewar.


----------



## SFox (Dec 31, 2006)

DragonRift said:
			
		

> almost no killer-apps until late next year,



When has a console ever had killer apps early in its lifespan, save for SNES and N64 launching with Mario games, and the Wii with Zelda which doesn't really even count since it's a port of a Gamecube game.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 2, 2007)

somberfox said:
			
		

> DragonRift said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NES-Super Mario Brothers, Zelda, Donkey Kong, Kid Icarus, Metroid. Mike Tyson's Punch Out. Rad Racer, Pro Wrestling, Excitebike.

Sega Master System-Alex Kidd in Mircale World, Phantasy Star, Fanstasy Zone. After Burner, Space Harrier.

Game Boy- Super Mario Land, Tetris, TMNT, Final Fantasy Legend.

SNES-Super Mario World, Actraiser, F-Zero, Pilotwings, Final Fight, Sim City, Super motherfucking Castlevania 4.

Playstation One- Battle Arena Toshinden, Warhawk, Jumping Flash. 
Loaded. Tekken, Twisted Metal, Destruction Derby, Krazy Ivan.

Saturn-Virtual Fighter, Panzer Dragoon.

Dreamcast-Soul Caliber, Sonic Adventure, Power Stone, Ready to Rumble Boxing.

Playstation 2- Armored Core 2, DOA2 Hardcore, Ridge Racer V.

Xbox-Halo.

Xbox 360-PGR3, DOA 4.

Nintendo 64-Mario 64, Wave Racer 64, Pliotwings 64.

Wii-Wii Sports, Zelda, Super Monkey Ball, Madden 96 

GameCube-Star Wars Rebel Assault, Super Smash Brothers Melee.

TG-16-Blazing Lazers, Legendary Axe, Alien Crush, Splatterhouse, R-Type.
Ninja Spirit, Final Lap Twin.

TurboDuo-Gates of Thunder, Lords of Thunder, Y's Book I&II Dungeon Explorer.

Game Boy Advance - Advance Wars, Castlevania-Aura of Sorrow.

Neo Geo-Nam 1975, Baseball Stars, Magician Lord, King of the Monsters, The Super Spy.

Genesis-S.W.A.T, Altered Beast, Golden Axe, Lakers versus Celtics, Maddan '89,

I count early in it's lifespan from launch to about 90 days afterwards..Shall I go on? 15-18 years of gaming mags and flyers allow for good research. But the point has been made, I think.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> somberfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3- Resistance Fall of Man, just to make it fair it does have at least one game that is considered worth buying the console for.

But good things come to those who wit i say, once we get MGS4 and stuff like that hopefully the PS3 will start to justify its hype, only if its price tag comes down however.


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

The thing I don't get about these systems... why do they launch them when they're not really... ready? They should ensure there are at least a half dozen really really solid games, at least one in each major category (RPG, Sports, Racing, FPS, Adventure, etc). They should make sure they have several *million* available in each major launch region (Americas, Europe, Asia, rest of the world). By taking the time to make all those systems they'll have more time from final spec tape-out to launch, making it possible to have those good games. They'll know about more hardware and manufacturing flaws with the extra time, and be able to fix them before they launch. Launches would be TRUE hardware launches, with 10 million or more systems available on day one, as well as compelling titles to make them worthwhile purchases.

Ah well, I guess these companies just love the frenzy they throw people into as they try to get the hardware and software before everyone else. Publicity, after all. Darn them *shakes fist*

On topic, I have no PS3 username =D


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Twile said:
			
		

> The thing I don't get about these systems... why do they launch them when they're not really... ready? They should ensure there are at least a half dozen really really solid games, at least one in each major category (RPG, Sports, Racing, FPS, Adventure, etc). They should make sure they have several *million* available in each major launch region (Americas, Europe, Asia, rest of the world). By taking the time to make all those systems they'll have more time from final spec tape-out to launch, making it possible to have those good games. They'll know about more hardware and manufacturing flaws with the extra time, and be able to fix them before they launch. Launches would be TRUE hardware launches, with 10 million or more systems available on day one, as well as compelling titles to make them worthwhile purchases.
> 
> Ah well, I guess these companies just love the frenzy they throw people into as they try to get the hardware and software before everyone else. Publicity, after all. Darn them *shakes fist*
> 
> On topic, I have no PS3 username =D



Erm...its called we dont live in a perfect world? 

Seriously, i dont really know. It would be only logical to wait, make enough systems for the predicted demand, get some good games and make sure everything is working properly with each shipment before you release something to the (almost) world-wide public. But instead we get pigs ears' for a launch event like what Sony offered with the PS3, and Nintendo with the Wii.

I guess, and i dont mean to sound like Mr. Spock here, but the only logical conclusion i can come to is.... Money.

Money makes the world go round they say, and nothing can stop the earth from its orbit. Thats a corny metaphore but if you think about it, it makes perfect sense.

Big evil companies like $ony and the like dont really care about quality, they just care about making the biggest profit in the shortest period of time.


----------



## Twile (Jan 2, 2007)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> I guess, and i dont mean to sound like Mr. Spock here, but the only logical conclusion i can come to is.... Money.
> 
> Money makes the world go round they say, and nothing can stop the earth from its orbit. Thats a corny metaphore but if you think about it, it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Big evil companies like $ony and the like dont really care about quality, they just care about making the biggest profit in the shortest period of time.



True. We've been having this mad rush for consoles since the N64 and possibly before (I wouldn't know, I was too young to remember beyond that point). But at this point it's become less about money and more about just winning. Microsoft could absolutely afford to lose the Xbox as far as money goes. When they first launched they were lambasted for losing what, 150 bucks per system? Similar for the Xbox 360. And the PS3 loses twice as much. Microsoft doesn't need the Xbox as they're already quite wealthy. They're keeping it going because they want a bigger presence in gaming and to integrate themselves with home theater systems, I believe. Sony also has other products, and even though they've sold over 100 million PS2s that's not where their real money is coming from. Nintendo is doing it for the money more than anyone else--as evidenced by the fact that they're the only ones turning a profit on the system itself, and that they don't sell anything else. However, more important to them than money right now is surviving this console wave. So they're all sort of in a mad struggle to hold onto their market share and steal some from their competitors.

Alas, it takes them forever to do anything. 5 full years to design and test a hardware and software upgrade? Come on, that's how long it takes a CPU company to do a total architecture redesign! All Nintendo/Microsoft/Sony have to do is grab some off-the-shelf parts, make a computer in a smaller box, and make a developers kit. That takes 'em 5 years to do? :?

Ah well. Enough of my diversion of attention. Back to your regularly scheduled PS3 username sharing. I'm interested in how many furs actually have 'em, as we're 1) usually dirt poor and 2) spend most of our money on cons and porn.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 2, 2007)

RenaissanceX said:
			
		

> Twile said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 360 didn't have a steller launch itself. Not as much of a dog's as the PS3's, but the 360's launch wasn't that hot. 

As for the reason why systems are launched before they are ready? It's the old catch 22, if you wait too long, then the other formats have a much larger install base. That means various houses of code will not release large amounts of games on your system and ports have a chance of being sub par or not released when others are. The Xbox's struggle against the GameCube thoughtout it's life for the second place spot is largely based on this fact. It's also one reason the Xbox did not ever come close to matching the PS2's system install base numbers, they took a extra year to flesh some things out and try to drum up developer support.

One reason for such small numbers of games or rather subpar gamesat launch till 6 months after? Developers don't have enough time put in with the dev kits OR the system's a beast to program for, meaning a much higher learning curve spent on fleshing out functional code. Various developers do not get the offical kits typicaly till 6 months to a year, sometimes more, sometimes less before a system is due to launch. This leads to launch games ranging between "Kick ass" to "Moble Suit Gundam for PS3".  

Also as I noted, if your a developer putting out games for all five systems, your pool of coders/artists/game makers is likely to not be limitless. This sometimes means more funds, time and people will be asigned to create games for the system with a 5 million unit install base as compared to the system with only 1 or 2 million. Why? Better chance of making your money back and profit. This is the bane of the Xbox in Japan, both the Xbox and now the 360, as develpoers have taken a risk and largely not gotten the reward they want. Thus they will look to the other systems for the next set of games. It means less 360's will sell, few games will come out because the investment can not be recooped and the system ends up a dog due to lack of software.


----------



## RenaissanceX (Jan 2, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> RenaissanceX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And 360's come down even more in price and us UK gamers get all the cool american and english games like Halo 3 and GTA4 and GOW!


----------



## Ripnerpner (Apr 1, 2007)

I have a PS3, my username is: Ripner

Add me add me =^_^=


----------



## Landis (Apr 3, 2007)

Trapgunner and the games I have are

Resistance
virtua fighter 5
Marvel Ultimate alliance
armored core 4
oblivion


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2007)

I see a PS3 thread cannot go uncriticised as usual, I'm planning on getting one but not in the short term due to the price. The reason? Believe it or not, even if you cannot tell now, Playstation consoles always get a wide range of games that never appear on any other system. I don't care about the big name titles that every system fight over, GTA? Final Fantasy? Devil May Cry? Bleh, not of my interest.

I like the niche titles, the ones that are never advertised so you have to find them through specialist web pages. Xengo Saga, Wild arms, Shin Megami Nocturne Tensei, Suikoden, Disgaea and other such games. So as you can imagine the whole argument that the PS3 doesn't have any games falls on uninterested ears, these games always appear on Playstation systems and I don't see it changing this generation.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 3, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I see a PS3 thread cannot go uncriticised as usual, I'm planning on getting one but not in the short term due to the price. The reason? Believe it or not, even if you cannot tell now, Playstation consoles always get a wide range of games that never appear on any other system. I don't care about the big name titles that every system fight over, GTA? Final Fantasy? Devil May Cry? Bleh, not of my interest.
> 
> I like the niche titles, the ones that are never advertised so you have to find them through specialist web pages. Xengo Saga, Wild arms, Shin Megami Nocturne Tensei, Suikoden, Disgaea and other such games. So as you can imagine the whole argument that the PS3 doesn't have any games falls on uninterested ears, these games always appear on Playstation systems and I don't see it changing this generation.



When the PS3 is almost four million systems behind in third place, I see it changing, yeah. Niche tiltes tend to only to to the system with the largest or second largest install base. Konami and Atlus always have done that, it's why both put their 'niche' titles out on the DS instead of the PSP.


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2007)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> When the PS3 is almost four million systems behind in third place, I see it changing, yeah. Niche tiltes tend to only to to the system with the largest or second largest install base. Konami and Atlus always have done that, it's why both put their 'niche' titles out on the DS instead of the PSP.


*sigh*

I should have suspected that 'someone' would have poked at my post, it's true then, there really isn't anything you can say about the PS3 without 'someone' turning it into something negative because of their vendetta against Sony. 

Since you just had to poke I'll confirm that games such as the Disgaea sub series and Shin Megami Tensei are already under development for the PS3.

What part of 'I like the games' told you that I gave a damn where the PS3 is in units sold? Especially when it has just come out? Boast your sale figures to someone who actually cares, I've already had more than enough people try to make me feel bad about which system I choose for my *recreational* activities like it's some sort of political choice I am required to defend.


----------



## Evangeline (Apr 3, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I see a PS3 thread cannot go uncriticised as usual, I'm planning on getting one but not in the short term due to the price. The reason? Believe it or not, even if you cannot tell now, Playstation consoles always get a wide range of games that never appear on any other system. I don't care about the big name titles that every system fight over, GTA? Final Fantasy? Devil May Cry? Bleh, not of my interest.
> 
> I like the niche titles, the ones that are never advertised so you have to find them through specialist web pages. Xengo Saga, Wild arms, Shin Megami Nocturne Tensei, Suikoden, Disgaea and other such games. So as you can imagine the whole argument that the PS3 doesn't have any games falls on uninterested ears, these games always appear on Playstation systems and I don't see it changing this generation.



Yet they are losing those wide range of title's. Whether it's exclusives or niche games, both go to where the money is and where they can hit the most players, so a system that while it only came out a few months ago, by the rate it is selling there just seems no reason for them to stay with it, as they'd lose customers and money.

Niche games may be the main body of the games for a system, but it's the exclusives that pull a lot of people in to buy the system and play it. And when a company starts losing exclusives left and right, save a few then it people start to think that system isn't all that good.



			
				ADF said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think Foxstar has a vendetta against Sony, nether do I. But a lot of people agree that Sony screwed up with the PS3.

For one, they released a console with a Blu-ray player. Especially during the formate war between HD-DVD and Blu-ray is raging, if blu-ray loses the formate war the PS3 is screwed.

Secondly, while it may have a Cell processor that thing is extremely hard to develop for, making developers choose somewhere else to go. I don't doubt we'll see some awesome looking PS3 games a year or two down the road, but that will be too late.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am totally getting a PS3 at some point in the future. I might wait 'til they've got some better games out though (although Resistance: Fall of Man looks pretty awesome).

And the price... I'll probably wait for that to drop some...


----------



## ADF (Apr 3, 2007)

Another one? I don't want to get into a console pissing contest ok! Don't people get that? Why must people justify their own console purchases by bashing the alternatives at someone else's expense? Make themselves feel prouder and more confident of their own purchase choice by making everyone else feel bad about theirs? And all of this over a entertainment system? It's pathetic and selfish on so many levels it is unbearable to think about.

I don't care about your crystal ball gazing that conveniently tells of a future were every console you like wins while the others fail, I've heard it all before. People who get all their oh so valuable information from 360 and Wii forums which as we know are completely unbiased when it comes to the condition of their competitors, never mind asking anyone from the PS3 community who makes it their business to know the condition of their system within the market. You know hear both sides of the story instead of the usual â€œPS3 sucks, 360/Wii rules lolâ€.

I've had enough, I said all I wanted to say in my first post. Get your console purchase justification fix elsewhere.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 3, 2007)

Well in any case, mine's Schmuck88.


----------



## Polarity (May 11, 2007)

Furries + PS3 Thread = Drama. Typical.

PSN ID is LHZ.


----------



## imnohbody (May 12, 2007)

Not having a PS3, I don't have a username there, but y'all might want to consider posting yours here, instead of duplicating the functionality of a sticky thread.


----------

